# Coping with the Ego Blow



## SRN (Mar 20, 2012)

You can read my story here. But I wanted to ask how people have coped with the blow to their sexual confidence after an affair and then divorce? My ex was the only one that I'd ever been with, and me her. So now that she had an affair and then subsequently we got divorced I'm really struggling with my perceived failings as a man in the bedroom.
I'm assuming others have experienced this, how have you coped?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

yup been there

but ultimately the thing that helped me the most was a mere coincidence of me finding her g-spot just a few weeks post affair. Giving her 10 minute long O's boosted my confidence in a hurry.

I would say that hysterical bonding helps rebuild it but you will have that lingering in your head for a while.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

I just got back in the dating game and that was confidence booster enough. More women wanting me than I can handle. Broken a couple of hearts since the beginning of the year that wanted more than I was ready to give. 

Just remember that the affair was not about you. Get back in life and you will heal faster.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

KanDo said:


> Just remember that the affair was not about you.


an excellent point


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

KanDo said:


> I just got back in the dating game and that was confidence booster enough. More women wanting me than I can handle. Broken a couple of hearts since the beginning of the year that wanted more than I was ready to give.
> 
> Just remember that the affair was not about you. Get back in life and you will heal faster.


Got a chuckle. Cando, it is because you are so beautiful everyone wants you, but not everyone can have you.

To answer the ego blow. I think time will heal it as well as finding the right person. I did not go through this as a symtom of my ego blow but realize that manhood has nothing to do with why women cheat.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Exactly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

SRN said:


> You can read my story here. But I wanted to ask how people have coped with the blow to their sexual confidence after an affair and then divorce? My ex was the only one that I'd ever been with, and me her. So now that she had an affair and then subsequently we got divorced I'm really struggling with my perceived failings as a man in the bedroom.
> I'm assuming others have experienced this, how have you coped?


Personally, I think you're in the driver's seat and you don't even realize it. When women find out that you've only been with one woman because you dedicated yourself to that girl. They're going to go nuts over you. Because, you proved yourself to not to be a player and want to screw everything that moves. That you want to get to know a woman and what she's about before anything happens and women are extrememly attracted to that. You might have your hands full here before long here buddy.


----------



## SRN (Mar 20, 2012)

crossbar said:


> Personally, I think you're in the driver's seat and you don't even realize it. When women find out that you've only been with one woman because you dedicated yourself to that girl. They're going to go nuts over you. Because, you proved yourself to not to be a player and want to screw everything that moves. That you want to get to know a woman and what she's about before anything happens and women are extrememly attracted to that. You might have your hands full here before long here buddy.


Ha! Well I hope so. Got any pointer on how to find those women who will fall head over heals for a guy like me?


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

SRN said:


> Ha! Well I hope so. Got any pointer on how to find those women who will fall head over heals for a guy like me?


SRN, just enjoy being single for a moment. Date a variety of women and take your time before giving your heart away. Like KanDo, you may have to break a few hearts along the way but don't feel like you have to replace your ex right away. 

Plus, now might be a good time to get that experience that you think you're lacking.


----------

